# Help! Got to entice Nacho to wee and poo in certain spot



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi All

Was just wondering if any of you knew if there is a product e.g. a spray that can entice dogs to do their business on a certain spot?

I have just built an enclosed garden with a patio, slate chippings and then an area of bark at the back for Nacho to do his business.

It's only really for nighttime as he is a night mare when let out at night as he goes crazy barking in our open garden - too much wildlife and I think he is scared of the dark.

I'm hoping this helps but so far he just refuses to go. Any suggestions?
He goes on bark in other parts of the 'open' garden.

Thanks


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

If he goes on bark in other parts of the garden, scape all that bark up and place it in the toileting area, this will make the area smell more usable for him. Leave a couple of poos in the toilet area too. Then it will take a lot of supervision and treating to reward him for going in the toilet. He will catch on after a while but I will say that if you want him to use the toilet, then it should be all the time. He will just get confused if he is allowed to go wherever he wants in the day and only toileting area at night.
Good luck, he will get the idea pretty quickly.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Karen's idea is the best - but you could get a friend with a dog to bring their dog into the toileting area - if it pees or poops there, Nacho will probably want to mark over, if he is a terratorial male...


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Outside my vets they had a pee post/pod that has a smell for dogs to wee on it. It looked a bit like a garden solar light!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Karen's idea is the cheapest and really makes sense but failing that PAH sell a small post/ peg that you put in the ground.... Don't know if is scented, I presume that's w it's supposed to work, god luck x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you for all of your replies. 

Marzi, he is a very territorial male so I will get another dog on the case!


----------

